# a little code help



## cda (Dec 15, 2010)

r-22 recovery tank 1000 gallons

person wants to have it inside a building

wants to have his techs bring back recovered r-22 and transfer it to this tank, then company will come and transfer it to a truck for what ever.

tank will stay in place

some code sections IFC???

any thoughts???

ventalation???


----------



## NFRMarshal (Dec 15, 2010)

Is this a commercial system? Is it listed by UL or AHRI? Are the technicians trained and certified?

Reclaimation is taken seriously by the EPA and there are many requirements. Get up with your local EPA OSC for more info.

http://www.epa.gov/ozone/title6/608/608fact.html


----------



## NFRMarshal (Dec 15, 2010)

Is this a commercial system? Is it listed by UL or AHRI? Are the technicians trained and certified?

Reclaimation is taken seriously by the EPA and there are many requirements. Get up with your local EPA OSC for more info.

http://www.epa.gov/ozone/title6/608/608fact.html


----------



## NFRMarshal (Dec 15, 2010)

Is this a commercial system? Is it listed by UL or AHRI? Are the technicians trained and certified?

Reclamation is taken seriously by the EPA and there are many requirements. Get up with your local EPA OSC for more info.

http://www.epa.gov/ozone/title6/608/608fact.html


----------



## NFRMarshal (Dec 15, 2010)

Sorry three of the same post was unintentional. A DELETE button would be nice.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2010)

Do not have all the details, this is in proposal stage

Mainly can the tank be inside

If so what requirements

Classifacation of material/ hazards

Tech will bring in r22 transfer to the tank then a company will come by and remove th r22 frm the tank


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2010)

Looks like it would fall under compressed gas

And nfpa 704  "2" as health hazard

Not sure per IFC  what kind if health hazard and chapter would apply


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Dec 16, 2010)

Refrigerant, mechanical code, requires a system to monitor it for leaks and to warn occupants if a leak is present.


----------



## cda (Dec 16, 2010)

not sure if this is a system

it seems like it would be more storage, with transfer options

just a 1000 gallon tank setting there most of the time


----------



## cda (Mar 6, 2011)

R-22.

What is the maximum allowable in a building with

No sprinklers

No cabinets

One control area


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 7, 2011)

2006 IFC Chapter 30.  R-22 in Table 1103.1 of the 2006 IMC is listed as 2-0-0 which would make it not a hazardous material IMO.

Table 1103.1 also gives the maximum amount per cubic foot of building space as 5.5 pounds per 1000 cu. ft.

Did they give you an MSDS?


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 7, 2011)

http://www.epa.gov/ozone/title6/phaseout/22phaseout.html


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2011)

TJ

thanks

table 1103.1

I take that amount per occupied space to be max allowable in a system in a building.

this is just storage only, as in warehouse for a a/c business


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 7, 2011)

I would use that amount.  They are going to transfer into and out of tank, correct?  I'm not sure why a storage tank of refrigerant would be treated differently just because it's not part of a refrigerant system.

I had something similar in my town recently with an MRI repair facility.


----------



## cda (Mar 7, 2011)

Maximum allowable of r22 allowed to be stored???

Warehouse setting??????

Not sprinkled. One control area


----------



## cda (Mar 8, 2011)

Any guesses???


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 9, 2011)

What is the cubic area of the room or space the tank will be in?  In what form is it stored (gas or liquid)?  How much does 1000 gallons of R22 weigh in the form it is stored?


----------



## TJacobs (Mar 9, 2011)

Also check out IFC Section 606.  I think you are hung up on the fact that the tank is not part of a refrigeration system.  It is still a tank of refrigerant and could leak, so I would treat it as such, especially with transfers taking place.  It does have a health of 2 so it's not compressed air...


----------



## cda (Mar 9, 2011)

thanks seems it is not regulated in storage mode only

yes it is an Asphyxiate


----------

